# Debug error when posting.



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Jae

Keep getting this debug error when posting even though the posts do appear on the site:

Could not connect to smtp host : 10060 : A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.

DEBUG MODE

Line : 112
File : smtp.php

Neil.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Ive had a similar message, but only once.


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks like the email server the board uses to send out the topic replies was/is having a bad day, so If you havenâ€™t received some topic reply notifications, this will be why.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Just had this twice (maybe a 3rd after this message?)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Same here cant send pm's :? :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I had the same problem earlier today. It seems fine now


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

et moi


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Moi aussi :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sommes-nous en le forum Clan-TT maintenant ?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Sommes-nous en le forum Clan-TT maintenant ?


10 to 2.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

NaughTTy said:


> Moi aussi :roll:


Your Autralian?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Sommes-nous en le forum Clan-TT maintenant ?
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Godzilla said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Moi aussi :roll:
> ...


Strewth Mate, how could ya tell? :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


It was the corks :wink:


----------

